# Little help/advice needed.



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I am currently making some flyers and business cards for my dog walking/boarding business. 
What do I put on them? I don't want it to be fussy or have too much going on, but need it to relay the basics of what I offer etc? Do i put prices? 

So far i have my name/logo, stated where i am and what i offer, and an email/mob/website.


----------



## adamh500 (Jun 12, 2013)

I think what you've got so far is all you need but you could perhaps put some pricing on your leaflets only. Are you able to post a picture of your leaflets/business cards? I found vista print are good for thus sort of thing.


----------



## adamh500 (Jun 12, 2013)

I think what you've got so far is all you need but you could perhaps put some pricing on your leaflets only. Are you able to post a picture of your leaflets/business cards? I found vista print are good for thus sort of thing.


----------



## WarFlyball (Aug 15, 2008)

Business cards keep them simple as you have done. Leaflets you can afford a little more information, but again don't overload people. Just key highlights to make them want to get in touch (insured, CRB checked etc).

It's worth playing round with the layout too, try different versions and see which goes down best with friends/family. From my experience people tend to look at adverts starting in the top left hand corner and then scan diagonally across the page to the bottom right... If you have a logo that will make people stop and look at the leaflet then great - too much text can be a turn off.


----------

